#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 怪獸檔案

## Evan

1 飛蛾人
飛蛾人是一種傳說的生物 牠沒有頭 雙眼長在胸膛上 眼睛會發紅光 有讀心術 還會模仿別人的聲音 首次出現在美國西部維吉尼亞州「歡樂鎮」飛蛾人飛行能力級高 蛾人除了嚇人之外似乎很少有作過什麼壞事的傳說 但1967年西維吉尼亞州的一座大橋「銀橋」（Silver Bridge）發生斷裂 造成46人死亡 有傳說說這次事件是蛾人造成的

2 死亡蠕蟲
死亡蠕蟲 出現於蒙古 據說在戈壁沙漠中 住著一種長達 5 呎的致命蠕蟲 稱為「蒙古死亡蠕蟲」(Mongolian Death Worm) 據說這種蠕蟲長達 5 呎 外形看起來像是牛的腸子 牠的顏色 通常為紅色 有時兩端還會凸出尖刺 這種蠕蟲可以向數呎外的地方噴射致命毒液 並釋放電擊波 因而具有高度危險性


3尼斯湖水怪
在蘇格蘭 有一座湖叫尼斯湖 相傳裡面住著水怪 這水怪有6英尺高 脖子很長 曾有過不少民眾目睹過 有人認會 會不會是恐龍還沒完全滅絕 科學家也因此對這方面進行研究 研究後發現 這水怪可能是古代蛇頸龍的後代 經過化石比對 有些地方的確相符 至於是不是 還在考證當中


4大腳
在北美曾出現過種2至3米高的野人 這野人也在人類面前出現過2,550次 更有不少人拍到牠 有人認為這是古代巨猿的後代 也有人說他是外星人  得州洛雷納商人科利爾調查 大腳野人 據報曾在得州 俄克拉何馬州 阿肯色州和路易斯安娜州出現的情況 據其分析 大腳野是未被發現的有血有肉龐巨動物


5地獄犬
傳說 在幾百年前 有一個地方當時狂風暴雨 一群人在教堂禱告 突然 火光一閃 地獄犬出現 兩個目擊者當場燒死 一人重傷 之後地獄犬就不見了 但是 還是有不少目擊事件 聽說如果看到3次地獄犬就會死亡 

6澳洲魔龍 
這種怪 類似蜥蜴 但是比蜥蜴還要來的大 身長為20~25呎 以一隻科摩多龍來算的話 大概為科摩多龍的3倍大 且有毒http://www.youmaker.com/video/sv?id=...3c49e5fb932001
待續....

----------


## Evan

7 福克怪物

美國南部薩斯克奇最著名的福克怪獸 這動物最有名的目擊事件 是在米勒縣 阿肯色州 福克鎮 牠有七英尺高 有三百磅 黑頭髮 每隻腳有三根指頭 紅色眼睛 是個類個似大腳的生物

8蜥蜴人

在南卡羅來納州 的沼澤住著怪物 這怪物 有著紅亮的眼睛 有許多爬蟲類或恐龍般的素質 包刮綠色鱗片 三指腳跟手 力氣及大 能撕開一部車子 據說有人曾經被攻擊過

9狼人

想必大家一定都知道狼人傳說吧 據說狼人生命力很強 在滿月的其他時間 就跟一般人一樣 到滿月時就會大變身 攻擊許多人 至今 仍有許多目睹事件

10新澤西惡魔

新澤西惡魔的歷史可以追溯到1735年 有一個婦女生的小孩 在一次暴雷雨中 長出了蝙蝠的翅膀 眼睛呈現紅色 還有分岔的尾巴 惡魔生下後 親手殺了自己的爸媽 長相為 狗臉 馬 象 鹿 袋鼠 的身體 澤西州南部有許多目擊事件

11吸血鬼

西洋鬼怪傳說最有名的一個鬼 蒼白的皮膚 尖銳的牙 以血為食 怕光 能變成蝙蝠

12巨大章魚

俄克拉荷馬水怪 是一個巨大的淡水章魚怪 會殺死無知的游泳客 跟弄沉船 因此在俄克拉荷馬湖中有許多不明的溺水跟船難事件

13蝙蝠巨人

在世界各國角落 有著黑色或灰色皮毛 一張猴子般的臉 長爪和10-15英尺的翼 5英尺高 在巴西他們被稱為 蝙蝠人 在非洲也有許多目擊事件 

14多佛大頭怪

波士頓的馬薩諸塞州 有一名來自外地的青少年目睹了這生物  多佛惡魔 當地人也在25小時內不同的時間目睹過4次  飛碟學專家認為它可能是外星人或突變的動物牠有非常大的眼窩與發光的眼睛 無毛的身體和鮮橙色的膚色 身高不超過4英尺

15巨形蜈蚣

潛伏在南美洲的熱帶雨林 也就是亞馬遜叢林 相傳這叢林有許多怪物 巨形蜈蚣就是其中之一 長度達到 10至12英寸 食物為 蛙 鳥蛛 鳥類 蜥蜴 老鼠 甚至蝙蝠 還會攻擊人類 科學家表示 這可能是一個活化石

----------


## Black．Tsai

第一張怎麼看都覺得是合成的= =  :jcdragon-trick:

----------


## wingwolf

> 第一張怎麼看都覺得是合成的= =


沒錯，第一幅就是合成的^^
因爲這些UMA（未確定生物）既然叫未確定
即是還沒有證明其存在的確鑿證據
也即無確定真實的照片
目前這些生物相關的資料就只有真假難辨的目擊證詞、照片，畫作和各種考證資料
研究UMA可是一個很刺激很神秘的工作哦  :Mr. Green:  

感謝Evan找的資料^^
這些“怪獸”都是一套叫《怪獸檔案》的節目的主角們
有興趣可以看看呢  :Very Happy:

----------


## Evan

其實還有很多

我都找不到資料

話說wingwolf大大的怪獸資料打的都好詳細喔

----------

